# Betting Previews from Ticket-Compare



## Borimir Kolev (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

I would like to present myself as an experienced tipster and each week  I will give you one or two quality predictions with analyzes, statistics, tickets and many more info. 

The first game for which I am going to make a betting preview is between Real Madrid and Sporting Lisbon.

What I can say about this game - it is going to be one very nervous game for Christiano Ronaldo because as we know his career started in Sporting. So everything will be very emotional for him tomorrow night. Also there is no doubt that Real Madrid are going to win this game or at least they are super favourites for winning this game. 

But there is no value to bet on Real Madrid, so we are going to give one very interesting and far more different prediction for this game. The prediction on which I am going to concentrate out betting preview is to see at least 2 goals in the first half. I did the same prediction today in the game between Barcelona and Celtic and it was very successful. Now in this game, the odds are even higher. Usually, the difference in the classes between the teams are huge. Real Madrid are much better than their opponents, the problem here is that Zinedin Zidane said in one interview that this season the team is going to play for La Liga only, there they will concentrate everything. But this does not mean that they are going to skip Champions League, they will try to reach at least the semi finals so they can take good money from it. 

So in this condition we are going to see one Real Madrid which is going to try to dominate in the whole game and will try to score as many goals as they can. Of course, Sporting Lisbon is a team which is dangerous as well. They have 4 wins from 4 games this season in Primeira Liga and they proved that they are not a random team. Real Madrid started very sparingly the season but in the last game they won against Osasuna with 5-2. The odds for over 1.5 goals are perfect on the half time In my opinion this would be great game for watching and it will cost the penny to get tickets to watch it. The odds for over 1.5 goals on the half time are around 2.00 as the biggest bookies are having such market.


----------

